
The Artificial Universe That Creates Itself - netinstructions
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/02/artificial-universe-no-mans-sky/463308/?single_page=true
======
ccvannorman
>Machines, of course, are incapable of true randomness

Is there a proof of this? I have found articles (googled) that talk about the
subject, but no formal math proof

~~~
arcesso
I am by no means an expert on the subject, but I think it has to do with how a
machine selects a number. Without an outside mechanism, a computer can only
choose by algorithm, which is not truly random. See "True" vs. pseudo-random
numbers in the following Wikipedia article.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random_number_generation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random_number_generation)

